# Stonelick!!!!



## kreagerc (Apr 9, 2019)

Not usually one to share specifics, but with the current situation I'll make an exception. Went to Stonelick yesterday and HAD A DAY. Bass were hungry, and I just so happened to be the only one on the lake. Catching them in 2-3 foot of water. So if you need to escape and get away from the "honey do list" while stuck at home, I highly recommend Stonelick. Fyi, it is electric only and they also have a nice boat ramp


----------



## kreagerc (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Man that’s a nice one for stonelick!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

JIMS SVT said:


> Man that’s a nice one for stonelick!


Heck, that's a nice one for anywhere 
Very pretty, congratulations n Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats on the day, that’s a spring stud right there.


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

There are no fish in Stonelick, just ask anyone.


----------



## deafoldman (Feb 5, 2020)

Any suggested areas where a bank fisherman could find some crappies? Never fished the lake.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

deafoldman said:


> Any suggested areas where a bank fisherman could find some crappies?


There's a lot of access around the dam and boat ramp and pretty much trails all along the lake making access a snap. There's also a lot near the "old" park office that provides some easy access.
Imo you'll find plenty of crappie everywhere but expect them to be small.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## deafoldman (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

People have been telling me for 20 years NOT to discount Stonelick. But, all I have ever gotten were dinks. Your pic, and a pic that was taken about 10 years ago of a 17” crappie are the only proof that I have ever seen.


----------

